# nurse wage to support a family



## littlegreenmartian (May 13, 2012)

hey guys. is it possible, in any circumstance, for a nurses wage to be the sole wage bein brought in to support a family of 4?
cheers


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello LGM 
I suppose it depends on your status i.e how do you all live do you have high standards, do you live within your means. Also you have to calculate your outgoings, and compare them to your incomings. Prices in Australia differ from state to state, if you look on the forum you will find a section on cost of living in different states.

I am moving back to Perth i have an income of 90,000 dollars a year i have horses to maintain and the general utility bills, i dont have children to support just me and my partner, i can manage quite easily on this income, taking into consideration horses are expensive. 
Budget well and i dont think you will have a problem

Louiseb


----------

